# Netzteil für AMD R9 290X



## peterchen0815 (15. November 2014)

*Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Hi community,
ich hätte folgende Frage: wie stark soll/muss ein NT sein wenn ich mir eine R9 290X in den Rechner bauen will ? 

Ich frage deswegen da in einigen Onlineshops bei den Produktbeschreibungen für die 290X oft dabeisteht "Der Hersteller empfiehlt ein NT von 750W (teilweise 850W)".......und das für eine GPU !?!?!?!? Oder bezieht sich das auf die 12V-Schiene damit die entsprechend viel Ampere zur Verfügung stellt ?  

Wie habt ihr anderen User der 290X das in euren Rechnern gelöst ?

Verbaut wären dann

Intel i7 2600K
ASRock Z68 Pro3
8GB GSkill @ 1600
Creative Soundblaster
3x HDD
1x ODD
2x SSD
die 290X
+ diverser WaKü-Kram

und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen warum dann ein NT mit so hoher Leistung w/der GPU verwendet werden soll.

Vielen Dank euch im voraus


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?

Für das System mit der R9 290X reicht ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## beren2707 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Bitte einfach gar nichts auf die Herstellerangaben geben, die rechnen da auch Billigbomber mit ein. Ein qualitativ gutes Netzteil um ~500W reicht vollkommen, z. B. ein Antec TP-550C, ein E10 500W oder ein DP P10 550W.
Mal als Vergleich: Mein System zieht mit 4770K + 290 @ 1040/1300 MHz ca. ~330W aus der Dose.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. November 2014)

Genau richtig erkannt, 600Watt in die Grafikkarte wär auch ein bisschen schäbig zu kühlen 
Und im Gegensatz zu den Vorstellungen meines Kumpels bleibt hat man auch mit einem kleineren Netzteil Garantie auf die Karte...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Ein NT mit 500W reicht voll für dein System aus @TE, was möchtest du den ausgeben.


----------



## peterchen0815 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Hallo & vielen Dank euch für euer feedback ! 

@ Threshold: aktuell verwende ich ein Produkt vom Onlineshop ARLT (650W, hab ich mal bei einer Aktion günstig als Ersatzteil gekauft für den "Notfall") übergangsweise da sich mein be quiet natürlich nach Ablauf der Garantie verabschiedet hat. War eins mit glaube ich 580W (habs schon entsorgt daher weis ich es nicht mehr genau) aber da ich sowieso ein neues brauche wollte ich es eben auf die GraKa abstimmen was die Leistung angeht und das ARLT wieder als Notersatz nehmen wenn sich wieder eins verabschiedet.

@ beren2707: das Antec hatte ich auch schon im Blick allerdings mit den genannten 750W  w/den Angaben der Hersteller; aber das hat sich ja wohl erledigt.

@ tsd560ti: ich habe mich auch schon gewundert, was da in einigen Foren für NTs vorgeschlagen wurde so nach dem Motto "Nimm 1000W dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite...."  Und dann bitte noch Singlerail 

@ MATRIX KILLER: also ich gebe mir kein Limit im eig. Sinne sondern es soll eben gute Quali haben und das System stabil befeuern. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß lieber einmal ein paar Euronen mehr ausgeben viel mehr Gegenwert bringt wie einmal zu wenig. Aber ich denke in der Preisklasse 100 € müsste ich glücklich werden zumal ja das genannte Antec bei knapp 70 Scheinen liegt. Ich bin ja heimlicher Enermax Fan nachdem mein altes mit ca. 8 Jahren & 625W noch top läuft (habs von meinem Nachbarn untersuchen lassen, der ist Elektoing. und hat das mal in der Firma vermesssen). Das werde ich aber auch bald ersetzen schon aufgrund des Alters.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Dann würde ich dir dieses hier empfehlen be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*



peterchen0815 schrieb:


> @ tsd560ti: ich habe mich auch schon gewundert, was da in einigen Foren für NTs vorgeschlagen wurde so nach dem Motto "Nimm 1000W dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite...."  Und dann bitte noch Singlerail


 
Ist echt schlimm was teilweise empfohlen wird. 
"Nimm 1500 Watt dann bleibt das Netzteil immer Passiv und der Lüfter läuft nie an".
Was auch gerne gesagt wird.
"Netzteile haben bei 50% den besten Wirkungsgrad. Nimm also 800 Watt wenn dein Rechner unter Last 400 Watt braucht".


----------



## peterchen0815 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Ok, dann fassen wir kurz zusammen: 500W bis max. 600W und die Karre dürfte problemlos auch mit einer 290X stabil laufen.

Ich bedanke mich bei euch allen !  Schönes W/E


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Also mit OC, Prime und Furmark habe ich 4670K und 290X bislang nicht auf mehr als 580W primärseitig, sollten ca. 550W sekundärseitig sein, gebracht. Und das hab ich nur gemacht, weil ich schauen wollte, wie viel Strom das Ding fressen kann. Nimm ein gescheites 500W NT, 550W, wenn du unbedingt viel Polster haben willst, und es passt. Selbst Prime + Heaven knacken kaum die 400W!


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Wenn du high End willst dann das P10.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du ein wenig aufs Geld achten willst aber trotzdem Qualität suchst das Antec.
Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## peterchen0815 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Ok sieht gut aus; was haltet ihr von dem DIng ?

Enermax Platimax 500W ATX 2.4 (EPM500AWT)

oder eben die 600W Version da es keine Zwischengröße mehr gibt ?

"Also mit OC, Prime und Furmark habe ich 4670K und 290X bislang nicht auf  mehr als 580W primärseitig, sollten ca. 550W sekundärseitig sein,  gebracht. Und das hab ich nur gemacht, weil ich schauen wollte, wie viel  Strom das Ding fressen kann. Nimm ein gescheites 500W NT, 550W, wenn du  unbedingt viel Polster haben willst, und es passt. Selbst Prime +  Heaven knacken kaum die 400W! 						"

@ ebastler: das ist genau mein Problem; ich wollte eben alle Eventualitäten abdecken, deswegen habe ich ja den fred erstellt. ABer 750W oder gar 850 schien mir dann doch etwas off reality.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du high End willst dann das P10.
> be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Wenn du ein wenig aufs Geld achten willst aber trotzdem Qualität suchst das Antec.
> Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*



peterchen0815 schrieb:


> Ok sieht gut aus; was haltet ihr von dem DIng ?


 
Gar nichts. Miese Verdrahtung. Enermax hat stark abgebaut.
Das P10 und das Antec sind besser.


----------



## Atent123 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Das P10 liefert auch ohne Probleme 650 Watt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Das P10 liefert auch ohne Probleme 650 Watt.


 Welches P10


----------



## peterchen0815 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Also gut, dann wirds wohl das Antec werden. Ich bedanke mich bei euch allen.
Ciao

peterchen0815


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Saftspender.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Zum Thema alle Eventualitäten abdecken: Prime und Furmark ist keine Eventualitat. Das ist Blödsinn, den man nur macht, um den PC zu quälen^^

Ach ja, ich hab ein BeQuiet e9 480w CM. Und das hat das auch durchgehalten^^

Nimm das Antec als 550W Modell, reicht locker aus!


----------



## peterchen0815 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Ja das ist mir bekannt; ich wollte damit sagen, daß ich eben eins will, das auch hält was es verspricht und dafür sind diese Tests auch ganz ok. Der beste Indikator ob etwas stabil läuft oder nicht ist der Alltag und da sollten keine Probleme auftreten selbst wenn man "nur" ein Singlerail gleicher Leistungsklasse nehmen würde



ebastler schrieb:


> Zum Thema alle Eventualitäten abdecken: Prime und Furmark ist keine Eventualitat. Das ist Blödsinn, den man nur macht, um den PC zu quälen^^
> 
> Ach ja, ich hab ein BeQuiet e9 480w CM. Und das hat das auch durchgehalten^^
> 
> Nimm das Antec als 550W Modell, reicht locker aus!


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

dieses geht auch  500 Watt LC Power Gold Series LC9550V - Stromversorgung ( intern ) günstig kaufen - MeinPaket.de


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Oder das Cooler Master V550SM, aber verwirren wir ihn nicht, kaum, dass er sich entschieden hat^^


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Keiner schlägt was von Corsair vor.


----------



## ebastler (15. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteil für AMD R9 290X*

Wenn ich eins von denen teste, und es für empfehlenswert befunden wird, emfpehle ich es gern^^ Bis dahin, nope 

(Ich hoffe, ich kriege eins ihrer digitalen, bin da unglaublich neugierig, wie gut die gehen)


----------

